# Allgemeine Frage zu Druckfiltern



## fränk2 (18. Sep. 2013)

Kann man etwas falsch machen wenn man den Filter "zu groß" dimensioniert?
Wenn ja würde mich interessieren was. 


Danke für die Infos


----------



## RKurzhals (18. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Allgemeine Frage zu Druckfiltern*

Hallo Frank,
erst einmal ein freundliches "Hallo"  von mir. Im Prinzip kannst Du mit einem zu großen Filter nichts falsch machen. Wir Menschen kommen ja auch mit einer zu großen Wohnung klar, mal etwas bildlich gesprochen .
Es gibt ein paar Randbedingungen, die man beachten sollte. So erzeugt das Umpumpen Wasserbewegung, die mehr oder weniger "Staub aufwirbelt", was für kleinere Teiche eher das Problem ist. Bei großen Teichen stellt sich diese Frage nicht mehr. So ab 30 m³ Teichinhalt muss man einen sehr effektiven Filter haben, da die Strom- und Anschaffungskosten für eine weniger als stündliche Durchflussrate durch einen Filter weh tun.


----------



## Nori (18. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Allgemeine Frage zu Druckfiltern*

Da es um "Druckfilter" geht sollte man einige Sachen beachten.
Prinzipiell bist du mit 5000 Litern beim Druckfilter meiner Meinung nach am Limit - wenn du jetzt meinst ein 15000-er Druckfilter wäre für 5000 Liter "oversized", dann täuscht du dich!

Gruß Nori


----------



## andreas w. (18. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Allgemeine Frage zu Druckfiltern*

Mahlzeit, Druckfilter hab ich auch zwei stück installiert. Da unser Teich mehr oder minder zwei verbundene Teiche sind, hab ich damals zwei Pumpen mit jeweils einem Druckfilter von Gardena installliert. Ich bin zufrieden, sauberes Wasser und das bei zwei kleineren Wasserfällen 

Habe vor, den Teich in 2014 umzubauen und minimal zu vergrößern lala1 nicht meiner Frau verraten) aber bei den zwei Pumpen mit den zwei Filtern bleib ich. 

Zur Frage: nein, eigentlich kannste den Filter nicht zu groß dimensionieren. Die Einsätze müssen halt zur Durchflussmenge passen, sonst kannste nix falsch machen.


----------



## fränk2 (18. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Allgemeine Frage zu Druckfiltern*

Danke für die Antworten. Ich habe die Frage gestellt weil ich ein die Wahl zwischen einem Filter für 16000L und einem für 20000l habe. Hab mir gedacht ich nehm den größeren.Zusammen mit einer 5000L Pumpe bekomm ich das Set für´s gleiche Geld wie das kleinere. 


Bleibt nur noch die Qual der Wahl ob Velda oder Oase  


Werde berichten


----------



## lollo (19. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Allgemeine Frage zu Druckfiltern*



fränk schrieb:


> Bleibt nur noch die Qual der Wahl ob Velda oder Oase



Hallo,

beim Oase FiltoClear gibt es eine mechanische Pumpfunktion zum Reinigen der Schwämme ohne sie auszubauen, erleichtert einiges.


----------



## andreas w. (19. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Allgemeine Frage zu Druckfiltern*

Zitat Fränk:
Bleibt nur noch die Qual der Wahl ob Velda oder Oase  


Tja mein guter,da kann ich Dir nicht weiterhelfen - keine Erfahrungswerte :? . 
Kleiner Tipp am Rande, die 5000Liter Pumpe kann evtl etwas zu klein sein um den Teich dauerhaft sauber zu halten. Wenns das Set mit einer Pumpe, eine Nummer größer gibt, wäre das eine gute Geldanlage.

Bis dahin, Andreas.


----------



## fränk2 (26. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Allgemeine Frage zu Druckfiltern*

So- was den Filter angeht hab ich mich nun für einen Oase Filtoclear 20000 entschieden. 
Warte jetzt nur noch ein bisschen die Angebote ab. 
Was die Pumpe betriffft schau ich grade noch was es alles gibt - Und wieder mal, wer die Wahl hat hat die Qual. Irgendwie sagt der eine dies und der andere das - bloß alle sagen das ihre Pumpen die hochwertigsten, besten, sparsamsten und wartungsärmsten sind - na da bin ich aber froh 
Mal sehen, hatte bislang noch keine Pumpe die kaputt ging, egal ob billig oder nicht so billig  
Ich halte euch auf dem laufenden


----------



## lotta (26. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Allgemeine Frage zu Druckfiltern*

Hallo Frank,
nur mal so am Rande erwähnt , um dich noch mehr zu verwirren
Ich habe einen 15000Liter Teich, mit Goldfischen, __ Shubunkin und 2 Koi.
Besitze eine teure (aber nur 3600Liter/h Oase Pumpe )
Danach ist ein Pondlife Druckfilter geschaltet ,  sicher ebenso unterdimensioniert!
Drum habe ich noch eine fast 300 Lieter "Eigenbau  Filtertonne" zwischengeschaltet 
und meinen Pflanzenfilter Bachlauf.
Mein Wasser ist total klar, die Werte super und den Fischen, geht es bestens.
Darum denke ich, dass du mit deiner Planung, locker auf der sicheren Seite bist,
aber größer ist sicher nie verkehrt


----------



## Nori (27. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Allgemeine Frage zu Druckfiltern*

Man muss sich nur mal im Klaren darüber sein, worin sich ein 5000-er Filter von einem 20000-er unterscheidet - die Größe und Anzahl der Matten und der sonstigen Medien und dem Querschnitt der Wasserführungen im Gehäuse und der Anschlüsse - mehr nicht (den UVC lass ich mal außer Acht) - und das gilt für alle Kauffilter.
Ein kleinerer Filter mit einer guten Vorfilterung ist bestimmt wartungsärmer und effizienter, als der größte Filter aus der Baureihe ohne Vorabscheidung.
Beispiel: Ein Filter auf den 10.000 Liter steht (und den man vielleicht für einen 3000-er Teich nehmen sollte) kann mit einem Vorfilter durchaus auch am 5-7000 Liter Teich erfolgreich arbeiten (bei gleichen äußeren Voraussetzungen und Besatz).

Deshalb sehe ich die Grenze für einen Druckfilter (bei dem ja so gut wie nie ein Vorfilter verwendet wird, da zu teuer) bei etwa 5000 Litern (und dann sollte auch ein 15-20000-er Druckfilter verwendet werden).
Durch die ständige Reinigung des Kastens ist es nur ein reiner mechanischer Filter, der auch noch durch die rel. kleinen Mediengrößen eindeutige Nachteile gegenüber dem Durchlauffilter hat.


Gruß Nori


----------



## fränk2 (1. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Allgemeine Frage zu Druckfiltern*

Hallo, 

Das Problem ist auch das ich nicht viel Platz hab, sonst hätte ich mir aus ner Regentonne selbst einen Filter gebaut. 
Da ich mit meinen beiden kleinen Filtern die letzten Jahre ganz gut unterwegs war bleibe ich beim Druckfilter. Die Filter kann ich gut verstecken, die Filterleistung war bislang auch recht gut und darum "never touch a running system" 
Ich gehe davon aus das der "größere" Filter eben die nötige mehrleistung bringen wird. Als Pumpe werde ich eine nehmen die auf die Höhe die habe noch ca. 5000l fördert und somit auch die Umwälzung sichergestellt ist. 
Bin grade am verlgeichen, Oase, Velda, Heissner usw. gibt viele - leider  

Na denn - meinen Fischen gehts gut - Fressen nach wie vor wie die Weltmeister , keine weiteren Verluste zu beklagen. 

Alles Prima


----------

